

Twitter, Deal with it. - mrkmcknz
http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/17/twitter-does-a-lot-of-different-things-for-different-people-deal-with-it/

======
kimmel
I actually feel stupider after reading this article. The author is missing the
point but hey that is techcrunch for you.

